# Adjustment brush doesn't work!



## SteveBurkett

I had this problem in LR2 and now in LR3.  When I click on the adjustment brush it does not function. The gradient, red eye and spot remover work just fine. 

This is a problem on my windows XP desktop, which has both a mouse and a Wacom tablet. It works fine on my windows XP laptop loaded from my second license install of LR3, using either my mouse or the Wacom.

Because the adjustment brush didn't work in LR2 either, I'm wondering if this is hardware related?

Any ideas?


----------



## b_gossweiler

Steve,

Have you tried disconnecting your Wacom tablet?

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder

'Doesn't function' means what exactly?

1) Probably checked this already, but make sure you have reasonably high settings for flow and density on the brush parameters.
2) Video cards and outdated drivers have been reported to cause brush problems, though usually it's weird cursor behavior, and not out and out failure. Are you up to date there?
3) As Beat says, there's some weirdness associated with Wacom drivers as well, in this case with newer versions causing problems, rather than out-dated ones.


----------



## SteveBurkett

Thanks Beat and Brad I'll try disconnecting the Wacom. 

Meanwhile, 'doesn't function' means I can access the brush, and I can lay down a start point thingie, but I can't paint in any effects. After trying to do so and then going back and hover or clicking on the start point thingie, there is no red painted mask, no effect, or anything else. And again, it works fine on my laptop install, with or without my Wacom (but I could be wrong about that last point, as I don't always have my Wacom hooked up). 

At any rate, I'll check theWacom disconnect idea..

Thanks


----------



## b_gossweiler

Steve,

Just to be sure, have you checked your Flow and Density settings, as well as checked "Show Selected Mask Overlay"? Also, try Shift-O to circle through different colors in the Mask Overlay.

Beat


----------



## Cathy LaFever

Thank you, Beat! My flow had switched to 0 after saving from editing in Color Efex Pro...simple fix, once you know what to do. TOTALLY appreciate your help! Cathy


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Welcome to the forum Cathy!  We've all been there.


----------

